# m&p



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

so, i went to the range yesterday, and shot an m&p, and i must say i loved it. i shot about 200 rounds, and the only issue i had with it was on one of the magazine's, the slide didn't lock back on the last round, but other than that, flawless.

i currently carry a sig 220, and love it, except for the fact that .45 ammo is getting very pricey. and want a nice 9mm alternative while shooting at the range, also, i want to be able to compete in multiple divisions of idpa.

i was originally looking at the sig 229, and glock 17/19, but then i read the reviews on the m&p's, and they were all very favorable. and at half the cost of a sig/glock in my home state of massachusetts, i can't see why i wouldn't get this gun, esp with the deal that s&w is doing now.

my question to you s&w owners, more specifially m&p owners, how do you guys like it? reliability wise.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a M&P FS 9 and love it. I have fired over 2000 rounds through it using a variety of different ammo and never had a malfunction or problem of any kind. It is very accurate when I do my part. I have installed a fiber optic front sight and it is one of my favorite guns. You won't be dissapointed if you get one.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Read all about them at mppistol.com. It is an M&P forum.


----------



## M*ACP (May 22, 2007)

I just pick one up last Saturday at Four Seasons in Woburn Ma. They seem to have the cheapest prices around. Mine has no mag safty and no internal lock. But i haven't been able to get to the range. But i'll be there tomorrow .


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a new M&P 9c and I really like it. It has a 12 round capacity in a slender handle; its shoots with minimal felt recoil and the trigger is smooth. It is light enough to carry without being intrusive. For me, it's a keeper!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the full size M&P 9. I bought it as my first handgun and managed to pick a winner. Feels great in the hand and I've never had any malfunctions and it shoots accurately when I can manage a good trigger press. Just beware that it does take a few hundred pulls to break the trigger in and get rid of the initial "gravel" feel it has.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I shot the M&P45 this afternoon. Good gun. I like the XD45c better, though.


----------



## dimsum414 (Apr 9, 2008)

so i just picked up my m&p9 from four seasons in woburn, ma. got the full size one as, the compact was a little too small in my hands...and considering i carry a sig 220, i think carrying this thing will be no issue at all. hopefully i can get to the range tomorrow and try it out.

M*ACP, where you from? where are you shooting tomorrow?


----------



## M*ACP (May 22, 2007)

I'm from Swansea, in S.E. Ma. About an hour south of Boston. How about you? I shoot at the Taunton Gun Club. I put 70 WWB rounds though it this morning and they worked great, but it didn't like my reloads. They didn't seem to cycle the slide all the way back and caused a few stove pipes. I know the reloads are loaded light. 

Did the M&P you picked up have the mag safety and internal lock?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have run light and heavy loads through my M&P40 same with the M&P9 I gave number 1 Grandson. Light powder loads drop the empties at my feet heavy loads pitch them to the right rear. 115, 124, 135 and 147 Grain RN or HP bullets work well in the 9. 155, 165, 180 and 200 grain TC's and HP's all work just fine in the 40.

Combined round count is in excess of 12,000 rounds with zero FTE, FTF or failure to go boom.

I like them.

:smt1099


----------



## M*ACP (May 22, 2007)

TOF, I hope it's just the gun being tight. My Sigma and P99c have always worked with reloads. But they were broken in with many factory rounds first. Now all i have are hand loads. The 70 I put though it first were the last of my WWB, and the first rounds though a new gun.
:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

M*ACP said:


> TOF, I hope it's just the gun being tight. My Sigma and P99c have always worked with reloads. But they were broken in with many factory rounds first. Now all i have are hand loads. The 70 I put though it first were the last of my WWB, and the first rounds though a new gun.
> :smt1099


My first question is : Are your handloads at or below the minimum charge for the powder used?

You can load too light at which point wrong things start to happen with a bottom feeder.

I stay within powder limits of Vihta Vuori's chart. I use N340 powder exclusively for 9MM and .40 loads.

If you are building your own ammo increase the powder charge a bit towards Mid range rather than bottom end.

I probably didn't play with real soft loads till mine were broken in at perhaps 1000 rounds. I normaly run well above the bottom but don't have to for proper function.

Good luck and enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

just got back from the range with mine 250rnds no problems,and this gun is super accurate
full size 9


----------



## M*ACP (May 22, 2007)

TOF Right now i'm shooting 115gr. fmj using 4.3 grs. of 231. ( yeah there low) I shot maybe 30 rds and got 4 stovepipes them called it quits. I could tell from the first shoot that the recoil was lighter, and there was almost no muzzle jump. I'm going to get some WWB and finish braking it in. I'll up the powder in the next batch that I load. I'll bump it up to 4.6-4.7 and try 30 or 40 and see how they work. Till then I'll shootup what I got in the Walther. Thanks 
:smt1099


----------

